# SFCCI "Texas Open" Casting Tourney Oct. 16 & 17



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

*SFCCI "TEXAS OPEN" LONG DISTANCE CASTING TOURNEY*

October 16th & 17th "Texas Open" Tournament in Kingsville, TX

Hey Everyone, we will be having a casting tournament for anyone willing to come out! If you want to see some of the finest casters around come on out. Casting will begin at 9 AM on Saturday and Sunday and will last until the afternoon depending on the amount of casters each day. If you would like to help out, as we always need help, be there by 8:30 AM in the morning. Bring a chair maybe some shade and hope to see you all there. We will be having casting practice at Dick Kleberg Park in Kingsville, Tx on Friday. This is a 2 day tournament.

Saturday will be 175 gram and 150 gram weight.
Sunday will be 125 gram and 100 gram weight.
Slight change in the rules because of the different weights in this tourney:
Lines & Leader: They must be of general circular section, parallel throughout, and be of basic mono-filament construction. 
(a). Running Line: To be minimum of 0.35mm for 175gr; 0.31mm for 150gr; 0.28mm for 125gr; 0.25mm for 50gr. 
(b). Casting Leader: To be high visibility/fluorescent of the following minimum: 0.75mm for 150gr and 175 gr and minimum 0.65mm for 100gr & 125gr, There must be at least 8 complete turns on the reel when ready to cast.
Here are the rules:
http://nickaway.com/rules.htm

Here is the map to the Park:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...g+Park,+Kingsville,+Kleberg,+Texas+78363&z=14

Many will be staying at the Motel 6 in Kingsville, Tx Friday and Saturday. Here is the information on the hotel:
Motel 6 Kingsville #324
101 North US 77
US 77 at East King Avenue/Santa Gertrudis Street
Kingsville, TX, 78363
Phone: (361) 592-5106
FAX: (361) 592-6947

It's going to be one helluva tourney, many guys have improved their distances from last year and are looking forward to more PB's there!

Sponsored by:
http://www.breakawayusa.com/
http://ultima-usa.com/home.htm
http://texaloy.com/
McKay Surveying-Cliff McKay

If you have any questions please PM me or send me an email at [email protected]

Carlos Osuna
SFCCI President


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

(drools....)


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

One day I will be brave and try my luck. There are so many great casters here in texas!


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking forward to coming over and casting with you guys


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeee-HAW, I'm Texas bound 

See ya'all in a week !!

Mark


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

You suck mark!!!! LOL


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck fellows big distances and screaming reels.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Results??????


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

they are up on breakawayusa forum


----------

